# American Idol 2/22/2006 - Top 12 Men - Spoilers



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The recap:
Patrick Hall: Melissa Etheridge, "Come To My Window"
David Radford: Queen, "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" 
Bucky Covington: Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Simple Man"
Will Makar: Jackson Five, "I Want You Back"
Jose "Sway" Penala: Earth Wind and Fire, "Reasons"
Chris Daughtry: Bon Jovi, "Wanted Dead or Alive"
Kevin Covais: Brian McNight, "One Last Night"
Gedeon McKinney: The Isley Bro's (et.al.), "Shout"
Elliot Yamin: Stevie Wonder, "If You Really Love Me"
Bobby Bennett: Barry Manilow, "Copacabana"
Ace Young: George Michael, "Father Figure"
Taylor Hicks: Elton John, "Levon"

Patrick: mostly forgettable. Interesting choice taking a song by a strong female vocal, but overall, not bad, but not great either.
David: sorry, can't stand the crooners, can't see why they keep putting them through. Awful for me. Glad I wasn't watching for the most of it, because when I did look over, he looked in pain.
Bucky: Not bad! The only thing wrong with it was that he was suffering from guitar withdrawal... he needs to work on that (actually, Idol should allow them to play instruments... but that's another discussion). I think Simon might be right - he is a dime a dozen rocker, but he's what this contest needs.
Will: Ouch. Not good for me... I was hoping for something to break the very kitch-y vibe I get about him, and a badly performed Jackson Five song was not it. It was VERY karaoke.
"Sway:" Ouch x2. Not a good choice to pick a song exclusively in falsetto for the first song, when I could hear a pretty decent voice breaking through. Ok, feel free to do it later on, when you have a position cemented, but not FIRST. Yeesh.
Chris: Can I hear more of the background singer? Honestly, for me, it was rather forgettable as well, because it sounded so much like a Bon Jovi tribute band. Potential up the wazoo, but just OK for me.
Kevin: Reminded me nothing more than a high school kid singing the big number in the annual musical. Not star quality. Not as "excruciating" as Simon said, but just... silly to see him there.
Gedeon: Meh. What else do I have to say?
Elliot: I honestly didn't get the judge tongue bath with this one. Meh again.
Bobby: What the F*@%?!? Nightmare is RIGHT. First performance I actually had to mute.
Ace: Rather good... he performed it well, and there wasn't really a bad part that I could pick up on.
Taylor: Good performance, bad song. Definitely a letdown from what I think he can do.

Two thumbs up: Bucky
One thumb up: Patrick, Chris, Ace, Taylor
No thumbs: Gedeon
One thumb down: David, Will
Two thumbs down: Sway, Kevin, Bobby

Best: Bucky; Worst, easily: Bobby.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I totally did not get the judges' love for Sway. I thought the performance was terrible.

The only other thing I can say is that I want to marry Taylor Hicks. I love his stage presence, his singing, everything. 

-Rose


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

WTF is up with the Sway thing? No way 

I'll admit that I'm a bit Taylor fan now. Chris and Ace were OK too. I hope those three make it past the others.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Paula must have been extra horny tonight to think they needed more than 6 slots for the men.

I thought there were 3 good performances: Chris Daughtry, Ace Young and Taylor Hicks. I know Simon said Elliot Yamen had some of the best Male vocals he had seen on the show, but I did not hear it. I think part of it was so beaten into the ground by bad performances by that point I did not give him a fair shake. I went back and tried to watch it again, but agian nothing really grabbed me.

The male talent pool is extremely shallow. As usual. Which means we will end up with some of the bad shtick acts like the little Lounge Singer and other bad acts.

Dawg, It just wasn't that good for me man.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

My hope for Taylor is that he goes far in the competition, but doesn't win. The pop crap that they'd make him sing will destroy his career.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Good golly! No way josway! That blew worse than anything I have ever seen on this show. I feel bad for David. Way too many people have been encouraging this crooner gimmick thing with him and now he is making a fool of himself on national television. I would really like to hear his natural unaffected voice as I think there might actually be a good sound hidden behind the fake vibrato and jaw constriction. I think for the guys it is going to come down to Ace and Taylor, unless Will can find a way to not be corny. Elliot is just to weird to look at and as others have said Chris is just a cover band guy. Gideon? I don't know what is up with him, he looks like some crazy guy who just escaped from an underground filming of bum fights.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Ace will win this competition. 



I love Taylor, but he won't win, which for him is probably a good thing - he'll still get a recording contract and will be allowed to do his own thing.

So we have Big Bird (Patrick), Peter Brady, and Amish guy (Elliot - -- what is with that weird beard?).

Again, it's Aces' to lose. He has the whole package.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Martha said:


> Ace will win this competition.
> 
> I love Taylor, but he won't win, which for him is probably a good thing - he'll still get a recording contract and will be allowed to do his own thing.
> 
> ...


Speaking, you know, as a girl, the key for Ace is to keep singing songs with the word naked in them.

Whew.

Where's my phone?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


I was going to comment on that too. What was up with that?


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> Speaking, you know, as a girl, the key for Ace is to keep singing songs with the word naked in them.
> 
> Whew.
> 
> Where's my phone?


LOL - my husband actually walked out of the room while he was singing!  ]

I think I watched it like 5 or 6 times! 

Ace will win.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I dunno.

Do the gay guys love Ace as much as the women do? Paula seemed to think so.

But I don't think that it's _women_ who are the bulk of the voters, but _girls_, and in the past, the girls seemed to like the "safer" guy than the "dangerous" guy. See, e.g. Clay Aiken, Jim Verraros.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

My wife also swooned at the Ace thing! He seems to be everything Constantine tried so hard to be last year. Definitely top four if not the winner.

What was up with the Eliot performance? He was OK, and definitely good enough to go on, but best vocal of the night? Don't think so.

Bobby was just bad karaoke - he should be gone by this time tomorrow.

Bucky, I thought was bad too. Don't know how you could give him two thumbs up.

Sway was poor in his song choice, but technically, he did well .I would like to hear him sing in his normal range before booting him.

Kevin reminded me of a fish. 

Taylor has awesome potential. Anyone taking on an EJ song and making it bearable is doing a good job. His stuff is so hard to perform.

My bet for the boot? Well it goes without saying that Bobby should go and I think it may be Bucky or Sway with him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

_Patrick Hall: Melissa Etheridge, "Come To My Window"_

Weak. Decent voice but weak and forgettable

_David Radford: Queen, "Crazy Little Thing Called Love"_

Just plain stupid. For one, I hate that song but he was just a foolish goof. He is better than that from what I have seen.

_Bucky Covington: Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Simple Man"_

Ick. Wash the hair. Open your mouth. He can't TALK! Who does he think he is Heath Ledger in Brokeback Mountain. Horrible.

_Will Makar: Jackson Five, "I Want You Back"_

Really was Bobby Brady. Thought he was doing one of the songs from the Brady Bunch Variety Hour. It was okay. An unchallenging Jackson 5 song ain't gonna prove anything one way or another.

_Jose "Sway" Penala: Earth Wind and Fire, "Reasons"_

Horrible. Horrible. Horrible. Makes me wish Fantasia was back (not really). I am a Phillip Bailey fan and the only way he sounded like Bailey was if Bailey were scratching his nails on a chalk board.

_Chris Daughtry: Bon Jovi, "Wanted Dead or Alive"_

One of the better performances of the night. Yes, very Bon Jovi like but, heck, he sang the song and he got it right. Sounding like Bon Jovi is not a bad thing. (Or looking like Vin Diesel singing Bon Jovi.)

_Kevin Covais: Brian McNight, "One Last Night"_

Like the kid's voice but the word formations are going to drive me to distraction. Maybe a speech therapist.

_Gedeon McKinney: The Isley Bro's (et.al.), "Shout"_

I liked it. It was upbeat and it was well done. Above average overall. Not sure the song fits Idol but it was good. (Trying to figure out who his voice reminds me of but I can't place it; he does have that Eddie Murphy vibe going, though.)

_Elliot Yamin: Stevie Wonder, "If You Really Love Me"_

Better than I expected. That song doesn't prove much one way or another, though. It is limited in range. (Suddenly Stevie Wonder is a great singer???? He is a great musician and composer but only decent vocally.) Oh, and on the one high note he tried it sounded like Bill the Cat. And, in a nod to Simon Cowell and "it is not just the music" the guy needs to learn how to dance and better get his teeth worked on. Overall, okay.

_Bobby Bennett: Barry Manilow, "Copacabana"_

When did Xavier Cugat come back to life? Horrible for a first song. Cabaret all the way. But I want him gone just because he inflicted us with the Copa. (And now according to the judges Barry Manilow is a terrific singer, too? Guess that is why everything he wrote was right in talking range. Can't even say he was a great composer. WE deserve a break today!)

_Ace Young: George Michael, "Father Figure"_

Almost perfect. What two were better than Ace, Simon? To use the cliches...he made the song his own and he nailed it. And he has the smile. He seems to be a non-phony (and talented...and handsome) version of Constantine (you think that was who Randy was talking about?). Just send the rest of the boys home and make Ace a finalist. He has the looks, the voice. (Loved Paula's "guy friends" joke.)

_Taylor Hicks: Elton John, "Levon"_

Very good. Heart felt. And finally someone said Michael MacDonald (sp?) who was who I have been thinking. Randy was wrong. The song was perfect for him. Second best performance of the night.

Overall, Ace best and Taylor second. Horrible were Sway and Bobby Bennett. The rest were average to good.

But a better first week than any year, I think. We will see if it keeps up.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Tony,

My guess is he thought Chris and Elliot were better.

I don't get the elliot thing at all, but even worse is Randy And Paula talking about Sway. His performance sucked.

I am sure America is going to make me hate this show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

marksman said:


> My guess is he thought Chris and Elliot were better.


Maybe. I'd put them just below Ace and Taylor at least Chris. I thought he was the best until Ace came out and just took over the show. Maybe the best single star turn on Idol since Clay Aiken.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the huge advantage Ace has is his looks. Obviously looks alone are never enough to win, but if you are good looking and can sing it seems like it will be a very big edge. As for those proclaiming Ace the winner, we need to remember how this show goes.

It really is an endurance contest and one that requires a lot of consistency. If Ace has 2 or 3 bad performances in a row he will get kicked off the show.

It will be interesting to see what happens. Seems like there are 4 16/17 year olds left. (Unless I am missing one). Yet I really don't think anyone that young will be able to win. I also think they might all make it to the final group, which ups the odds considerably for everyone else.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

marksman said:


> IIt really is an endurance contest and one that requires a lot of consistency. If Ace has 2 or 3 bad performances in a row he will get kicked off the show.


Or if you have several perfect weeks in a row, you will be voted out because people think you lack soul or something because you are too good.

I personally am of the opinion that the voters got it WRONG every year except the first one. (And that is because I didn't watch it all the first year.)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't know... after hearing Chris... I had to fire up the mp3 of the song...

And dang... he was dead on... I hope he can hang on for a few weeks.

And the Paula / Ace thing.... yikes... I think Paula needed to be on TNT-HD earlier today.. 
(If you don't know what I am talking about, take a look at the HD-TIVO forum)


----------



## sixseven (Jan 6, 2005)

Sway definitely did *not* get his rhythm from his dad. Go back and watch... Hysterical!!!

Also, I think Taylor is brilliant! He has been building a buzz around himself from day one. I think using the words "family values" in his intro piece will automatically align some of the viewing audience with him... I do believe he is the real deal when it come to loving and living music. What I haven't decided is if his brilliance is deliberate or a function of who he is...

My vote for who is going home:

1. Bobby Bennett
2. Bucky Covington (maybe Gedeon McKinney)


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Most of the guys sucked really badly. Sway's performance was incredibly embarassing.

Chris and Taylor were the only ones that I thought did well. Everyone else is guilty of REALLY overdoing it.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

And another thing-Gideon is so fricking obnoxious I hope a light falls on his head.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> My hope for Taylor is that he goes far in the competition, but doesn't win. The pop crap that they'd make him sing will destroy his career.


:up: :up: :up:

I love Taylor too much for him to win, so the major hottie Ace should get the award and contract, while Taylor comes in second and gets the rewarding, bluesy career he deserves.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Taylor Hicks and Chris Daughtery are true musicians and they both showed it tonight. The rest of the guys are pure amateurs and they showed it as well.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

There were 3 good singers IMO: Taylor, Chris and Ace. Out of those, only Ace really felt like he'd be an "Idol", the other two seem like they'd be better off focusing on a"real" singing career.

The rest were just bad, bad, bad. Bobby ! David double !!


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Yes, Bobby .. Not good! So, he should clearly be on the tail end unless some votefortheworst crew backs him to third from last. I thought Will was the next worst with a bad bad job on the Jackson 5 song.

My favorite was probably Chris, but Elliot did great as well. Bucky seemed to do OK in his genre, but I don't think it will get him to the end. Ace .. Well, nobody's as pretty as Ace. Ace is the place and he'll easily get to the final six, possibly farther.

That guy Kevin Covais. Wow, if it weren't for Bobby, I would have picked him as the worst singer of the bunch .. too young. Unfortunately, I expect him to easily sail through with the over-90 vote. He has the cute factor (not good looking, cute!) but he's just not as good as some of the other guys.

Here's my early-early pick for the final 4. I'll look back in a few weeks and see how (bad) I did  I'll offer a second opinion when we go from 24 down to 12.

Kellie Pickler
Chris Daughtry
Ace Young
Taylor Hicks


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I thought they were overall pretty bad. I agree with most everyone here so far.

The two things that stood out- those lips on that friend and the fact that Becky O'Donohue in the Kitty Pound (or whatever they called it) has aboslutely ZERO rhythym. She was off beat every time they showed her clapping and dancing along. She was like Elaine Benes down there.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Martha said:


> Ace will win this competition.
> 
> I love Taylor, but he won't win, which for him is probably a good thing - he'll still get a recording contract and will be allowed to do his own thing.


We always say this about one or two competitors, but really...what has any of the non-winners (besides Clay) really done by getting to "do their own thing"? That being said, they REALLY screwed up Bo Bice's album.

Ok, there are 3 guys who are obviously at another level: Chris, Elliot, Taylor. There are 3 guys who deserve to continue: Bucky, Patrick, Ace. The others are just time filler. I don't think Bucky and/or Patrick will make it through to the final 12 though. I'm sure one or two of the "baby Rat Pack" kids will make it.

Sway was horrific.

No way Ace wins the competition. I was really surprised last night on how good he was, but his "prettiness" and "google eyes" will wear voters down.

Top 5:
Chris Daughtry
Elliot Yamin
Paris Bennett
Taylor Hicks
Katharine McPhee


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


Are you sure that was a FEMALE?!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Paula got it wrong. 

It is Peter Brady, not Bobby. 

Peter was the singer with "When it's time to chaaange".

---------

Don't know what was up with Paula's Poodle Pound. Sigh. Maybe if they realized how silly they looked, they wouldn't be doing that.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> _Bucky Covington: Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Simple Man"_
> 
> Ick. Wash the hair. Open your mouth. He can't TALK! Who does he think he is Heath Ledger in Brokeback Mountain. Horrible.


He's no more difficult to understand than some one with a heavy bronx or boston accent.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> Are you sure that was a FEMALE?!


I don't know what that was. It looked sort of like the plastic surgery cat lady had been fused with Stifler's mom.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

Chris, Ace, Taylor - Easily the best of the night.

Gedon - Entertaining, but lousy personality

Sway - Horrible performance (but you can tell he can sing, so he deserves to stay for now). He may have screwed himself with that song choice though.

Bucky, Will, Elliot: Just ok for me -- not memorable or particularly entertaining to me, zzzzzzzz

Patrick, David, Kevin, Bobby - Just horrible (That Kevin guy was especially painful to watch). 

Who should go? Bobby and Kevin 
I'm thinking Bobby and Patrick are goners.....

I think it would be fun if they made the judges write down their bottom two, and reveal those sometime during the results show -- just to see how close they are to the 'vote'. It would be an interesting way to chew up some time


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> We always say this about one or two competitors, but really...what has any of the non-winners (besides Clay) really done by getting to "do their own thing"? That being said, they REALLY screwed up Bo Bice's album.


Well, you are correct; for that matter, what have any of the *winners* really done (other than Kelly Clarkson). I liked Bo when he was on AI, but heard his album was bad - haven't heard it myself though.

This is all about TV and ratings though - these people are really good at karaoke - singing songs that other people made famous - but how many of them are really going to make it?

I still enjoy watching them on AI, though I probably wouldn't buy a CD by any of them.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Martha said:


> Well, you are correct; for that matter, what have any of the *winners* really done (other than Kelly Clarkson). I liked Bo when he was on AI, but heard his album was bad - haven't heard it myself though.
> 
> This is all about TV and ratings though - these people are really good at karaoke - singing songs that other people made famous - but how many of them are really going to make it?
> 
> I still enjoy watching them on AI, though I probably wouldn't buy a CD by any of them.


Bo's album went out on Sony BMG disks which might explain some of the lack of coverage. I was certainly reluctant to get it, but except for the last song on the CD they are all very good. Kinda has a creed/nickelback feel to it. Just remember to hold the shift key down if you play it back on a computer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rewatched the brief recap of Katharine Mc-Fine and she did emote somewhat, just not at certain times. I think maybe she was trying to "look" at the camera and it just came off creepy in some spots.

The poodle pound was silly but who can complain about swaying hips on some of these women?

For me there are really only 5 people even worth considering...

1-2. Chris
1-2. Taylor
3. Ace
4. Katharine Mc-Fine
5. Paris Bennett

The guys were both way better and way worse than the women. The women were pretty decent overall, whereas the guys were generally bad except for the top 3 above who were head and shoulders above the rest.

I liked portions of Sway's rendition, but I think it was a major mistake to sing in falsetto (ahem) most of the time. His normal voice would have been just fine for that. Overall it was bad. But not as bad as kevin or bobby. Those guys are terrible and must go immediately.

I don't understand how anyone can like kevin. He's got a medicore voice and looks wayyy too geeky and young. I guess it's the gary coleman factor.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It is interesting that few people here ranked Elliot in the top group and Simon went so overboard on him. Simon is usually not so off, I wonder if he was just playing a joke. Elliot was not awful by any means, and the history of AI is not littered with great male vocals so the competition is not very stiff... Still his claim was kind of overdone.

Perhaps Simon said that in the hopes of encouraging people to vote for him enough so he makes it through over someone else, like Sway.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

If you think Bobby's going out, and he should, remember this .

Sad but true that people will sabotage the show in this way. It may just save him so we lose a potentially better singer because some idiots want to prove a point/ruin the show.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I liked portions of Sway's rendition, but I think it was a major mistake to sing in falsetto (ahem) most of the time.


Heh! The teenagers are now off my lawn so I have relaxed on that front. 

I do have a serious question about Taylor though. Is that really him or is it all an act? Sometimes it is so over the top when he talks that I think he should be using a fork with a cork on it. He and Bucky could do a movie:
_"The Adventures of Slingblade and Boomhauer!"_


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


It wasn't female... and the 'top' next to it looked like the thing that married Liza.

Both scary plastic surguried up freaks.

Lots of injections to puff up those lips. Says a lot about Patrick. This is who you bring?


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

marksman said:


> It is interesting that few people here ranked Elliot in the top group and Simon went so overboard on him. Simon is usually not so off, I wonder if he was just playing a joke.  Elliot was not awful by any means, and the history of AI is not littered with great male vocals so the competition is not very stiff... Still his claim was kind of overdone.


Best in 5 years is a big claim, but I think it was the best VOCALs of the night, and up there in terms of all seasons. I assume Simon's claim was based on his performance throughout the auditions.

On voice, he was at least in the top 2, arguably the best.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Magister said:


> It wasn't female... and the 'top' next to it looked like the thing that married Liza.
> 
> Both scary plastic surguried up freaks.
> 
> Lots of injections to puff up those lips. Says a lot about Patrick. This is who you bring?


What does it say about him? He has unusual friends? So what? OH MY GOD, he associates with people that have bad cosmetic surgery! He must be an awful person!


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Magister said:


> Lots of injections to puff up those lips. Says a lot about Patrick. This is who you bring?


What were his vague comments before he performed? It seemed like he was making some kind sexual preference comment about the song, comparisons to Clay, and giving Simon something to think about. If that was the goal, he flopped miserably.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

NJChris said:


> What does it say about him? He has unusual friends? So what? OH MY GOD, he associates with people that have bad cosmetic surgery! He must be an awful person!


My thought was that if his friends can get plastic surgery, why hasn't he joined them and had his nose fixed?


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I can't believe the views you all have on Elliot. Based on the previous rounds (what we've seen at least) and last night. He has a GREAT voice. Like Simon said, probably the best of the group. But it's not as unique as Taylor or Chris. But man the guy can sing. 

It's just surprising coming from him. He looks like he should be working on my car.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Guindalf said:


> If you think Bobby's going out, and he should, remember this .
> 
> Sad but true that people will sabotage the show in this way. It may just save him so we lose a potentially better singer because some idiots want to prove a point/ruin the show.


Honestly, I don't think that's a factor at this point. It wasn't even really a factor back when the press was making a big deal about it... oh, sure, it had a slight impact, but not a substantial one. Now? Pfft. Drop in a bucket.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> I can't believe the views you all have on Elliot. Based on the previous rounds (what we've seen at least) and last night. He has a GREAT voice. Like Simon said, probably the best of the group. But it's not as unique as Taylor or Chris. But man the guy can sing.
> 
> It's just surprising coming from him. He looks like he should be working on my car.


Yeah his image could use a tune up. I wonder if he would look a little more...er...different without the amish beard and the jailhouse ceaser hair? It doesn't seem like many of the contestants are getting any image help. Kevin looked like he just got off the middle school bus, Bucky just left a Springer taping, Chris just left an audtion for Prison Break, and Sway? I have not the words for Sway.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

David Radford looked like Jim Carrey trying to sing.

I'll put it on paper right now. Your next American Idol is Ace Young.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I don't know what that was. It looked sort of like the plastic surgery cat lady had been fused with Stifler's mom.


More of the former than the latter.


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

Martha said:


> My thought was that if his friends can get plastic surgery, why hasn't he joined them and had his nose fixed?


 or his neck shortened.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Yeah his image could use a tune up. I wonder if he would look a little more...er...different without the amish beard and the jailhouse ceaser hair? It doesn't seem like many of the contestants are getting any image help. Kevin looked like he just got off the middle school bus, Bucky just left a Springer taping, Chris just left an audtion for Prison Break, and Sway? I have not the words for Sway.


I don't think the image help comes into play until the "merge."

Elliott needs his teeth redone (but would that mess up his singing?) and all the things you mentioned - spot on! ROFL about Prison Break - maybe that's why I like Chris so much, because I love that show. 

Gedeon reminds me of the "rubber band man" in the Office Max? Depot? commercials.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Taylor must be receiving and listening to some coaching.... marked decrease in conniptions on stage.

I like Sway, just not last night.

Ace is boy band material... and he looks like oscar de la hoya with long hair. Father Figure was good.

I thought Lisa Rinna had big lips. DSL.

when Chris said he was going to sing bon jovi, i knew it would be good.

I think the guys as a group are way better than the girls. There wasn't alot of off tone like there was with the girls. Even Down Syndrome was passable (Bobby).

I slo mo'd the poodle pound when they were twirling around. Niice. McFee is truly McFine, even with the serial killer stare she gets sometimes.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

The top male singers for me (in no particular order): Ace, Chris, Elliot and Taylor.

I think it was Simon and Paula who pointed out that Elliot just looks so relaxedl. No fussy and "priming the instrument". While I agree many excellent singers do practice exercizes (noting wrong with that), it is refreshing to see somebody who apparently can just open their mouhts any old time and out comes a great voice.

Ace has a lot of sex appeal and seem emersed in the song. But beware looking TOO good. Perfection gets boring after awhile.

Chris has raw sex appeal as well on a more gritty level. (Ace is pretty, Chris is slightly dangerous). And we know women prefer bad boys.

Taylor. It's an absolute joy to watch somebody who is overwhelmed with music. It may be an act, but I don't think so. The panel said the ticket this season was unique. Taylor is unique. I like him about 99.7%. The other .3%? I find him a bit scary because I'm not sure what he'll do next and I think that makes Seacrest a bit uncomfortable. (I do wish Taylor would stop the "tilting" when he's NOT singing. It makes him look a bit unbalanced.  )


----------



## richNYC (Feb 27, 2001)

Here's my Top 10.

Ladies:
1. Katharine
2. Paris
3. Lisa
4. Kellie
5. Ayla

Gents:
1. Ace
2. Chris
3. Taylor
4. Elliott
5. Bucky

To round out the Top 12: For the ladies, either Mandisa, Heather or Stevie. For the gents: Patrick, Sway or Kevin.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Elliott needs his teeth redone (but would that mess up his singing?)


There are a lot of bad teeth on Idol this year. Even Constantine 2.0 could use a little work on the choppers.

Gideon looks like he won bumfighting and was given some new clothes for his efforts. I think they should go Thunderdome with him and Buckey. Let them fight, whoever lives gets to stay in the competition.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Somebody, please, help Bucky and Ace with their hair. And Elliot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> Ace has a lot of sex appeal and seem emersed in the song. But beware looking TOO good. Perfection gets boring after awhile.


I will never, ever, ever, ever understand this argument. This says that being good is bad. This is the dumbest thing that ever came out of American Idol thinking. This is like saying that a pitcher should deliberately walk someone if he has a perfect game going. Or a team should lose a game if they are undefeated. Or a world class pianist should hit a wrong note.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I like Elliot's voice quite a bit as well, but he doesn't seem to have any personality when singing. He's just a good singer. I think Ace, Chris, and Taylor both put on a better show to the point that any difference in vocal skill is wiped away.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

richNYC said:


> Here's my Top 10.
> 
> Ladies:
> 1. Katharine
> ...


I TOTALLY agree with your top 5's (but not the order). But I would put Mandisa and Patrick in to round out the top 12. But I don't think Patrick will make it. Bucky may not either. Those damn "cute" kids will ruin everything!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> The panel said the ticket this season was unique.


They say that every year then when they get unique, they trash it.

Let's see, so far the winners (or perceived winners since most people have to be reminded that Clay didn't win) included a typical teenage type pop singer, a big fat black guy, a geeky awkward looking crooner, a screechy voiced black woman and a slightly countryfied middle American.

Gee, pretty good diversity there. (And Simon still trashes Clay Aiken.)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I will never, ever, ever, ever understand this argument. This says that being good is bad. This is the dumbest thing that ever came out of American Idol thinking. This is like saying that a pitcher should deliberately walk someone if he has a perfect game going. Or a team should lose a game if they are undefeated. Or a world class pianist should hit a wrong note.


It's not American Idol thinking, it's American thinking. Nobody likes stuff to look easy anymore. They like it when people look and sound like they are really working. Thats why everyone is always so impressed when someone makes a face like they just popped a hernia when they hit a high note. In music circles that I used to travel in it was called the Michael Bolton effect. Damn no talent ass clown.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I will never, ever, ever, ever understand this argument. This says that being good is bad. This is the dumbest thing that ever came out of American Idol thinking. This is like saying that a pitcher should deliberately walk someone if he has a perfect game going. Or a team should lose a game if they are undefeated. Or a world class pianist should hit a wrong note.


She didn't say it was BAD...she said it was BORING.

Think A-Rod. He's probably the best player in baseball, but people HATE him cause he's TOO perfect.

American Idol has been a platform for unique singers. People who would not be noticed otherwise. Kelly wasn't exactly the hottie she is now back then. Clay and Ruben, Fantasia, Bo, etc. I guess you can say that Carrie broke the trend last year, but she's not the model type like Becky and Ace are.

Ace is a good singer and made a GREAT song choice. Let's see how he handles the next few songs. Who knows, maybe he'll try a Jackson Five song and look stupid like that other kid.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I will never, ever, ever, ever understand this argument. This says that being good is bad. This is the dumbest thing that ever came out of American Idol thinking. This is like saying that a pitcher should deliberately walk someone if he has a perfect game going. Or a team should lose a game if they are undefeated. Or a world class pianist should hit a wrong note.


It's probably a girl thing. And I'm talking about looks not ability in sports. (Where did THAT leap come from?)

Perfection is initially attractive and then becomes boring. Take a truly perfect specimen, add a small scar (Harrison Ford) or an unexpected grey patch on the hair. Interesting!

It's a girl thing. I don't expect the guys to get it. Guys don't mind perfection.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

For you Becky O'Donohue fans.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/23/americanidol.twins.ap/index.html

I tried to get to the Maxim site to look at them, but it's getting slammed right now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't get this notion that making something look easy is good. That is only true if you are doing the exact same thing as someone else who makes it look hard. That is not the case here. If someone makes something look easy, that means that either they are tremendous actors, or more likely they weren't giving their all. When I watch a live performance, I don't want to see the guy looking like he's bored with his own act.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I don't get this notion that making something look easy is good. That is only true if you are doing the exact same thing as someone else who makes it look hard. That is not the case here. If someone makes something look easy, that means that either they are tremendous actors, or more likely they weren't giving their all. When I watch a live performance, I don't want to see the guy looking like he's bored with his own act.


There is a difference between looking bored and looking like you are having an aneurism. People can emote while singing without busting blood vessels.
Have we become such and extreme obsessed society that someone has to singing while juggling Chevy Silverados? Young Sinatra was considered one of the greatest singers of his time yet he just stood there and sang. It still captivated people even though he wasn't hemorrhaging. For Pete's sake women pee'ed themselves during his shows.

Crikey when did I become Statler and Waldorf?


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

mask2343 said:


> Think A-Rod. He's probably the best player in baseball, but people HATE him cause he's TOO perfect.


People don't hate A-Rod cuz he's perfect. They hate him cuz he's on the Yankees and he makes $25 mil a year.

But mostly cuz he's on the Yankees.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> It's a girl thing. I don't expect the guys to get it. Guys don't mind perfection.


Don't mind it??? We demand it.

Exhibit A: The invention of the airbrush.

And Females conform to it the best they can

Exhibit B: Victoria's Secret's Miracle Bra


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> It's probably a girl thing. And I'm talking about looks not ability in sports. (Where did THAT leap come from?)


It wasn't a leap. You didn't specify looks and it has been an American Idol thing (I don't agree with the post above that says it is an American thing) to say that a perfect performance is boring. So, the sports analogies were about performance.



mask2343 said:


> She didn't say it was BAD...she said it was BORING.
> 
> Think A-Rod. He's probably the best player in baseball, but people HATE him cause he's TOO perfect.


First, on ARod. It isn't perfection people hate in him, it is the MONEY. He was loved until he got the big bucks then people turned on him.

Second, boring IS bad in the entertainment field. I just don't get where perfection is boring. Not that ANYONE has ever been perfect but I will take a soaring perfectly hit note over someone who is struggling to get it right and just doesn't do it.



TAsunder said:


> I don't get this notion that making something look easy is good. That is only true if you are doing the exact same thing as someone else who makes it look hard. That is not the case here. If someone makes something look easy, that means that either they are tremendous actors, or more likely they weren't giving their all. When I watch a live performance, I don't want to see the guy looking like he's bored with his own act.


Oh crap, crap, crap. You are saying that people who are actually GOOD at something are bad. Don't you get that your argument is so illogical and backward? It is just so darned horrible that they do take and retake on movies and music so that they can get it perfect. Gee, what are those people thinking? It would be much better to see Philip Seymour Hoffman struggle with Capote's accent than to play him perfectly. Cause otherwise, he isn't "trying."

This gets exactly to the stupidity of the "I hate perfection" argument. Just because someone achieves something perfect doesn't mean they didn't try damneed hard to get there. They should just tank it a bit to sell it to you, huh?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> He's no more difficult to understand than some one with a heavy bronx or boston accent.


Let me clarify since you just made me look like a bigot....

It is NOT the accent. It is that every time I have seen him talk on TV, he MUMBLES. I watched his video on idolonfox.com this morning and he actually SPOKE UP and it was clear (yes, accented, but I don't give a damn about that). I just don't think an American Idol should be one who can't speak in public.

I'm just silly that way.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

I think it would be a good idea for the AI judges to sit in a sound-proof booth and listen to the singers through speakers, or headphones, with the same audio feed we hear rather than listen to them on stage. I know they don't hear what we hear at home.

"Sway" was simply awful! I had to mute the sound.

We voted for Chris. Very nice voice.

I always ask myself, "Would I buy a CD that sounds like that?" My answer with Chris was, "yes".


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> It wasn't a leap. You didn't specify looks and it has been an American Idol thing (I don't agree with the post above that says it is an American thing) to say that a perfect performance is boring. So, the sports analogies were about performance.
> 
> First, on ARod. It isn't perfection people hate in him, it is the MONEY. He was loved until he got the big bucks then people turned on him.
> 
> ...


You and I are SO not understanding eachother.

To clarify:

I was referring to looks. Looks. LOOKS only. Not performance. Obviously I should have made that more clear. However, once I did clear that up you persist in skewing it so perhaps it wouldn't have mattered.

I absolutely admire perfection in performance. I do not want a singer to hit a sour note every once in awhile so as to not be "perfect".

I did not say I HATE perfection. And I hope were not referring to me regarding the "I hate perfection" quote because (1) that would not be an accurate quote nor an accurate interpretation of what I posted and (2) I am not stupid.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Let me clarify since you just made me look like a bigot....
> 
> It is NOT the accent. It is that every time I have seen him talk on TV, he MUMBLES. I watched his video on idolonfox.com this morning and he actually SPOKE UP and it was clear (yes, accented, but I don't give a damn about that). I just don't think an American Idol should be one who can't speak in public.
> 
> I'm just silly that way.


I agree. Bucky mumbles.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Yeah his image could use a tune up. I wonder if he would look a little more...er...different without the amish beard and the jailhouse ceaser hair? It doesn't seem like many of the contestants are getting any image help. Kevin looked like he just got off the middle school bus, Bucky just left a Springer taping, Chris just left an audtion for Prison Break, and Sway? I have not the words for Sway.


I don't think Elliot's missing. chipped tooth helps either.. But I agree his hair and such really makes him look like he got dropped in the big city after someone stole his trailer.

I see a couple of others stepped up in support of his vocals.. I just didn't see it.. I think he has always been okay.. But I don't think he has every been great.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

First guy, definitely forgettable.

The crooner guy looked like a mix of Jim Carrey and Matthew Broderick.

Peter Brady, he thought he sounded like Michael Jackson? Maybe when he WAS 8!

What I did like about Sway was the he at least sang high pitched for that song unlike Peter Brady did.

Bobby-his next job should be with Carnival Cruise Lines.

The geeky boy, didn't he have a lisp? It was awful!

I liked Bucky and Elliott (he's my home state boy).

Ace-I already had an attitude about him. It bothers me when people go far because of their looks, i.e., Becky O'Donohue. But Ace CAN sing. And he was yummy. And he can be my daddy anyday.  He sounded like George Michael and he played to the audience.

I hate when men sing female songs and vice -versa.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> They say that every year then when they get unique, they trash it.
> 
> Let's see, so far the winners (or perceived winners since most people have to be reminded that Clay didn't win) included a typical teenage type pop singer, a big fat black guy, a geeky awkward looking crooner, a screechy voiced black woman and a slightly countryfied middle American.
> 
> Gee, pretty good diversity there. (And Simon still trashes Clay Aiken.)


Actually you look at that list and Kelly is the only one who is in the traditional pop idol mold, and it took some work to get her into it. So from that standpoint I think the winners have been fairly non-traditional. It is also likely why most of the winners have not been very succesful because they fell too far outside the realm of pop music appeal.

They really need to use the name of the UK show and call it Pop Idol. Looking at the best singers in this years group I do not know there is an actual pop star in the entire group. It is hard to say still, but on first glance.. nobody stands out. How many 20-something solo singing males are pop stars in the first place? Not many. You have a larger pool of pop-type male stars, but most of them are more then singers.

I think the judges always tell people they are looking for unique because they are too empty-headed to say anything else. Nobody cares about unique. People ultimately want good singers. That does not necessarily make for big pop stars.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> Paula got it wrong.
> 
> It is Peter Brady, not Bobby.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that when he was with the "Silver Platters?" 

The Kitty Pound?  [refrains from comment]


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> There is a difference between looking bored and looking like you are having an aneurism. People can emote while singing without busting blood vessels.
> Have we become such and extreme obsessed society that someone has to singing while juggling Chevy Silverados? Young Sinatra was considered one of the greatest singers of his time yet he just stood there and sang. It still captivated people even though he wasn't hemorrhaging. For Pete's sake women pee'ed themselves during his shows.
> 
> Crikey when did I become Statler and Waldorf?


You don't have to juggle chevys but you shouldn't look like you aren't putting any effort into it. Isn't that the definition of "making it look easy"?? Maybe we are just talking about different things. How is it possible to make something look easy and also appear to be putting a lot of effort into it? In other things it may be possible, for example Roger Federer's tennis game. But with singing I don't really see how there is much difference.

I don't want a flawed performance. That is not what I'm talking about. Just want it to look like you are trying and not merely robotically emitting notes.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Bucky looks like the type of guy who has slept with his sister.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

It is very possible to sing and have it look effortless, as I have stated before that is usually one of the signs of a good singer. Just because you make the physical act of singing look effortless doesn't mean that you don't have to emote. Still emoting doesn't require every vein in your head and neck to pop out while you are squinting and squatting like a constipated basset hound. If someone has stage presence then they don't need all the signs of exertion. 

I think I am thinking of unnecessary effort and you are thinking of just plain old effort.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Our votes went to:

Patrick Hall: Melissa Etheridge, "Come To My Window"
David Radford: Queen, "Crazy Little Thing Called Love"
Bucky Covington: Lynyrd Skynyrd, "Simple Man"
Will Makar: Jackson Five, "I Want You Back"
Jose "Sway" Penala: Earth Wind and Fire, "Reasons"
*Chris Daughtry: Bon Jovi, "Wanted Dead or Alive"*
Kevin Covais: Brian McNight, "One Last Night"
Gedeon McKinney: The Isley Bro's (et.al.), "Shout"
*Elliot Yamin: Stevie Wonder, "If You Really Love Me"*
Bobby Bennett: Barry Manilow, "Copacabana"
*Ace Young: George Michael, "Father Figure"*
*Taylor Hicks: Elton John, "Levon*

It took me three times as long to get through for Taylor than anyone else. Ace was a close second for the longest to get through for.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Am I the only one who thought the producer was probably screaming halfway through Taylor's performance for camera angles from the waist up only? His "dancing" looked like stomach cramps to me.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> People don't hate A-Rod cuz he's perfect. They hate him cuz he's on the Yankees and he makes $25 mil a year.
> 
> But mostly cuz he's on the Yankees.


Even before the Yankees, A-Rod cooked his goose by saying how much he loved Seattle and then went for the highest contract in baseball history. Hence the moniker Pay-Rod. (Yeah, I'm a Mariner fan....sorry...not!)

As far as looking at perfection in appearance, there is something artificial about it that gives people the creeps after a while. Ace needs to get a hair cut/style and quit with the bedroom eyes. He is a handsome lad and if he takes a cue from Constantine's trials last year, he will realize how "sexy" can turn to "creepy" on TV real fast. Paula needs to not encourage the guys in that arena. It may be a rush for her personally, when they make with the goo-goo eyes, but what comes across the camera is Stepford-spooky.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MitchO said:


> Am I the only one who thought the producer was probably screaming halfway through Taylor's performance for camera angles from the waist up only? His "dancing" looked like stomach cramps to me.


you're the only one 

regardless of his vocal talent, I couldn't help myself smiling when Taylor Hicks sang last night, not a laugh at him but he made me happy.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Our votes went to:
> 
> Patrick Hall: Melissa Etheridge, "Come To My Window"
> David Radford: Queen, "Crazy Little Thing Called Love"
> ...


Ours too.

I'm always partial to people who pick songs that I like (which I know is not fair, but who said this was supposed to be fair). That's why I liked Chris a lot. He mixed in a little too much Nickelback into his Bon Jovi (and I HATE Nickelback, especially the sound of their singer's grunting voice), but it was still great.

For the same reason, I wanted to like Will and David. Will was OK, but, as HB said, his voice at 17 is not the same as it might have been when he was 8 - where he might have sounded like 8-year-old Michael Jackson. Now, not so good. And David was just awful.

I voted for Elliot, Ace and Taylor because I just thought they sounded really good, especially compared to the first four, who I thought sounded awful. It seems to me that you can tell if someone's good or not from their first note. At least on this episode, I knew right away who was good and who was going to stink.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Granny said:


> Even before the Yankees, A-Rod cooked his goose by saying how much he loved Seattle and then went for the highest contract in baseball history. Hence the moniker Pay-Rod. (Yeah, I'm a Mariner fan....sorry...not!)
> 
> As far as looking at perfection in appearance, there is something artificial about it that gives people the creeps after a while. Ace needs to get a hair cut/style and quit with the bedroom eyes. He is a handsome lad and if he takes a cue from Constantine's trials last year, he will realize how "sexy" can turn to "creepy" on TV real fast. Paula needs to not encourage the guys in that arena. It may be a rush for her personally, when they make with the goo-goo eyes, but what comes across the camera is Stepford-spooky.


I loved all the subtle digs to Constantine last night.

Constantine was creepy from the start. Ace is perfect as he is, hair and all. He seems genuine while Constantine always seemed like a poser to me.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

One thing about Will... I cringed when he said he was going to do I Want You Back... but it really wasn't as bad as I expected.

As for Taylor, we saw a few years ago how difficult Elton John songs were to perform. He did a great job.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

I heard Elliots song on radio this am and it sounded fantastic. I though he was very good last night but on the radio it sounded fabulous. Funny how ones perception changes when the visual is not included.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Constantine was creepy from the start. Ace is perfect as he is, hair and all. He seems genuine while Constantine always seemed like a poser to me.


Yep... Pretty much. That's the difference. Constantine came across as some jackass trying to be this sex bomb.

Ace looks better, sings better.. you name it. As I said in an ealier thread, Ace is everything that that jackass wanted to be. THAT'S why I think Ace is going to win this. Ace's appeal with women is more or less unanimous. My wife used to laugh out loud when C performed, and with this guy... she ain't laughing.

With Constantine, they were in two camps... one that thought he was hot, the other thought he was slimy. I don't see the latter camp yet with Ace... unless is comes out that he beat one of his ex's or something, he'll have the votes from any female over the age of 11.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I loved all the subtle digs to Constantine last night.
> 
> Constantine was creepy from the start. Ace is perfect as he is, hair and all. He seems genuine while Constantine always seemed like a poser to me.


Constantine was a poser. It just wasn't revealed right off the bat. With Ace, I am just afraid he looks too humble-ish to be take seriously. Bo got away with the long hair because it was waaaay long, and it was part of his schtick. And he still didn't win. Ace's "style" looks like a male-model wannabe, makes me think of Fabio. If he updated his appearance, he would look more like a professional performer. IMHO.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro said:


> It is very possible to sing and have it look effortless, as I have stated before that is usually one of the signs of a good singer. Just because you make the physical act of singing look effortless doesn't mean that you don't have to emote. Still emoting doesn't require every vein in your head and neck to pop out while you are squinting and squatting like a constipated basset hound. If someone has stage presence then they don't need all the signs of exertion.
> 
> I think I am thinking of unnecessary effort and you are thinking of just plain old effort.


I think we are on the same page here. Your description of veins and constipation make me wonder what you think of Thom Yorke.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Can we vote to get Ace's brother on the show too?  I hope he gets as much airtime and Becky's twin.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> ...But mostly cuz he's on the Yankees.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Can we vote to get Ace's brother on the show too?  I hope he gets as much airtime and Becky's twin.


now you sound like my Wife - she thought he was "hot" as well, I looked and thought ?????

She did say he needed to lose the beard.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Can we vote to get Ace's brother on the show too?  I hope he gets as much airtime and Becky's twin.


This is exactly what my wife said. LOL.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I was disappointed in Chris' performance, which sounded like an average Bon Jovi tribute band.

I still don't understand what the hell Kevin is doing there. He sounds like Ernie from Sesame Street with a lisp, and looks freakish. Close your eyes, he sounds bad. Open your eyes, he looks bad. I don't get it.

Elliot was the best of the night, although looking at him is kind of distracting. He needs a makeover.

Ace will probably make it at least to the final four. He had a very good performance. The smiling while singing thing annoys me though.

Taylor was a bit disappointing too. I liked it but I was hoping for something more impressive. I am glad he toned down the weird movements.

The rest were forgettable.

And thank god for Simon. He's the only one on the show that even seems to have half a brain. To me, Paula, Randy, and sometimes the audience have become the villians. Simon is the good guy that actually lends some sanity to the show.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Can we vote to get Ace's brother on the show too?  I hope he gets as much airtime and Becky's twin.


Not that there is anything wrong with it, but am I the only one picking up the vibe that Ace might not be exactly what all these women are hopping for? Maybe it's just the high voice, slight lisp, and the affinity for George Michael, but I get the feeling Ace might be more interested in Paula's friends than the Kitty Pound. Just the impression I get.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Can we vote to get Ace's brother on the show too?


No argument here... he was lovely.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


Why do people do that to themselves??


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

robinreale said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


she reminded me of the female band member on the Muppets.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Langree said:


> she reminded me of the female band member on the Muppets.


That would be Janice:


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> That would be Janice:


OMG it WAS her!


----------



## Dafaso (Dec 13, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Do the gay guys love Ace as much as the women do? Paula seemed to think so.


Yes. Yes we do. IBIMB.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

I was just reading some of the contestant's interviews on idolonfox and found some interesting facts - both Kevin and Elliot are diabetics and Elliot actually wears an insulin pump. And Bucky has a twin! Wonder when we'll see him?


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

marksman said:


> It really is an endurance contest and one that requires a lot of consistency. If Ace has 2 or 3 bad performances in a row he will get kicked off the show.


I don't know about that because basically until this really gets to the very end, or until they limit it to one phone call her household (or phone number), it's a popularity contest and the teenage girls are going to vote for Ace even if he stood there and forgot all the words. Look at Constantine last year, there were many weeks that I scratched my head wondering how the hell he survived another week..starting with the week he did a freaking Partridge Family song (this from the "rocker").

Paula doesn't help either when she swoons over the guys and talks about the whole package (we know what package she's talking about  )...she should be reminding people to vote on how well people sing.

Sidebar - Here in Boston area, on the news after the show, there was a local household who were getting phone calls because their phone number was close to he Idol number. They got over 200 calls Tuesday and 75 by 10:15 Wednesday. The lady who lived there was tracking the votes and Ace was getting the most votes so far. She was not getting a chance to tell most people it was a wrong number because they (mostly girls) were screaming "11" into the phone as soon as she picked up and then hanging up (most likely so they could call again and again and again). Even the tv reporter answered and they were calling for Ace...he told them it was the wrong number though. The Reporter contacted Fox to let them know of the problem, but it's the caller's fault.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with it, but am I the only one picking up the vibe that Ace might not be exactly what all these women are hopping for? Maybe it's just the high voice, slight lisp, and the affinity for George Michael, but I get the feeling Ace might be more interested in Paula's friends than the Kitty Pound. Just the impression I get.


THANK YOU! I was saying that today at work...what self-respecting guy's guy is going to sing George Michael...snicker...snicker! 

Ace moved from Colorado to Hollywood...so basically off of Brokeback Mountain down to the city know to be run by the "gay mafia". Interesting!

My gut is telling me that he wants to be an actor and this is just one more role to him.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Martha said:


> I was just reading some of the contestant's interviews on idolonfox and found some interesting facts - both Kevin and Elliot are diabetics and Elliot actually wears an insulin pump. And Bucky has a twin! Wonder when we'll see him?


What I've noticed about twins is that they're either really, really ugly or really, really cute, no in between.



joeinma said:


> My gut is telling me that he wants to be an actor and this is just one more role to him.


When I heard he moved to Hollywood I thought the same thing.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

joeinma said:


> I don't know about that because basically until this really gets to the very end, or until they limit it to one phone call her household (or phone number), it's a popularity contest and the teenage girls are going to vote for Ace even if he stood there and forgot all the words. Look at Constantine last year, there were many weeks that I scratched my head wondering how the hell he survived another week..starting with the week he did a freaking Partridge Family song (this from the "rocker").
> 
> Paula doesn't help either when she swoons over the guys and talks about the whole package (we know what package she's talking about  )...she should be reminding people to vote on how well people sing.
> 
> Sidebar - Here in Boston area, on the news after the show, there was a local household who were getting phone calls because their phone number was close to he Idol number. They got over 200 calls Tuesday and 75 by 10:15 Wednesday. The lady who lived there was tracking the votes and Ace was getting the most votes so far. She was not getting a chance to tell most people it was a wrong number because they (mostly girls) were screaming "11" into the phone as soon as she picked up and then hanging up (most likely so they could call again and again and again). Even the tv reporter answered and they were calling for Ace...he told them it was the wrong number though. The Reporter contacted Fox to let them know of the problem, but it's the caller's fault.


Eh? AI has 12 phone numbers. My guess is that this lady had only one number that ended in 11? How else would it work? Who is going to call Ace's number and vote for taylor hicks?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I think we are on the same page here. Your description of veins and constipation make me wonder what you think of Thom Yorke.


Knowing Figaro's musical taste and opinions, I can, with full confidence, say that he wouldn't consider what Thom Yorke does to even count as singing.

I, on the other hand, am a big fan. :up: 
Yorke's mannerisms are like Taylor Hicks on speed, and if Simon saw them, he would call the performance "disturbing" and "ghastly." 

[Simon]I'm just being honest here, Thom. You look like you're having a seizure.[/Simon]


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Langree said:


> OMG it WAS her!


And when you say "her," you mean "her/him/?," right?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

joeinma said:


> Sidebar - Here in Boston area, on the news after the show, there was a local household who were getting phone calls because their phone number was close to he Idol number.


I dialed 888 instead of 866 after the Tuesday show and that was a phone sex number.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Elliot Yamin = Jim Breuer's Goatboy.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Todd said:


> Patrick's female friend had about the biggest lips I've ever seen on anyone...


Along with everyone else, I noticed this too. I'm also wondering if it was a typo and those were really his parents.
Who would bring two 50 year old friends with them?

I also thought most of the performances were terrible and Sway was a joke. I could not believe the judges on that one.

George Michael? Interesting choice.

One thing that always bugs me about idol: The judges always tell them not to play it safe. Go after it. But everytime someone tries to do something different (Patrick, David) they tell them to stay with what they know. What?

I also never realised until this thread that people other than teenagers actually voted for this show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

joeinma said:


> I don't know about that because basically until this really gets to the very end, or until they limit it to one phone call her household (or phone number), it's a popularity contest and the teenage girls are going to vote for Ace even if he stood there and forgot all the words. Look at Constantine last year, there were many weeks that I scratched my head wondering how the hell he survived another week..starting with the week he did a freaking Partridge Family song (this from the "rocker").


Yeah but ultimately he didn't win... and that was kind of my point. You are not going to win just on looks alone. The best looking contestant has never won. Not even finished in the top couple as far as I can recall.

People annoiting Ace the winner is a bit premature, that is all I am saying. The contestants who have won/made the final 2 or 3 did so because they performed consistently week-in and week-out. They may have had one or two down spots over the entire contest period but that is it. Nobody who performed badly a few weeks in a row ever came close to winning, in any season.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

marksman said:


> Yeah but ultimately he didn't win... and that was kind of my point. You are not going to win just on looks alone. The best looking contestant has never won. Not even finished in the top couple as far as I can recall.
> 
> People annoiting Ace the winner is a bit premature, that is all I am saying. The contestants who have won/made the final 2 or 3 did so because they performed consistently week-in and week-out. They may have had one or two down spots over the entire contest period but that is it. Nobody who performed badly a few weeks in a row ever came close to winning, in any season.


I think you can make a pretty decent case that the best looking contestant won last year. Though I'm not exactly remembering all the contestants last year.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> Top 5:
> Chris Daughtry
> Elliot Yamin
> Paris Bennett
> ...


I almost have same picks except I would replace Elliot Yamin with Will..

I think from the guys the best 3 are in this order Taylor, Will, Chris..

I did not like the pick from Will last night btw but I thought he did it well.

Paris and Katharine are my favorite woman followed by Mandisa


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

I do have to agree that Ace has the edge from a looks standpoint. (His brother is cute, too.) However, Simon gave him the "kiss of death" last night by telling him he has that so called "X Factor". As I recall the last person to receive the "X Factor" nod was Justin Guarini. And we all know how that turned out.

Over the last 4 seasons, I think America got it right. I think the Final 2 have always been the two performers with the most consistent performances week-in and week-out. 

My votes for out this week: Stevie, Heather, Bobby, Sway


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned this yet: Gideon = Buckwheat. All throughout his song I just kept thinking "Unce, Tice, Fee tines a Mady."

Sway was like nails on a chalkboard. He's probably got a good voice but that song didn't show it.

My wife is a speech pathologist and she just can't believe Kevin got into this competition. His speech impediment gets worse when he sings.

Elliot sounded good, but you just can't look at him or you'll break out laughing.

Someone mentioned that Bobby should be on a cruise ship. I've been on cruises and none of their performers are that untalented.

Chris and Ace were very good and part of the reason I thought they were so good is because they sounded like the person who they were imitating. I can't stand it when people cover a song and then try to add extra stuff to it.

I didn't like the way Taylor's song started out. It sounded like he was trying to sing in a weird accent, but then he got past that and sounded really good.

I don't usually watch this show, but thanks to this and the Olympics, there was nothing else on so I watched with my wife (who doesn't miss it). I realized why I stopped watching after S1. I can't stand the fact that Randy and Paula get to say what they think about a performance (which is usually totally patronizing and wrong) and then as soon as Simon gets half a sentence out, they start arguing with him. Simon didn't interrupt when they gave their opinions, why don't they let him get his out? His is usually much closer to the truth than either of theirs.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bluebird-mom said:


> Over the last 4 seasons, I think America got it right. I think the Final 2 have always been the two performers with the most consistent performances week-in and week-out.


Diana Degarmo sux.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> Simon gave him the "kiss of death" last night by telling him he has that so called "X Factor". As I recall the last person to receive the "X Factor" nod was Justin Guarini. And we all know how that turned out.


Yes, he had a horrible fate for sure: became very well known, released a record and a movie. Surely, Ace would never want that.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Kevin Covais = Disney's Chicken Little


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Yes, he had a horrible fate for sure: became very well known, released a record and a movie. Surely, Ace would never want that.


Both movie & album tanked. Then there's the fact that he disappeared from the public eye four years ago and has become synonymous with the word Loser.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Both movie & album tanked. Then there's the fact that he disappeared from the public eye four years ago and has become synonymous with the word Loser.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## raysup (Feb 24, 2006)

mask2343 said:


> We always say this about one or two competitors, but really...what has any of the non-winners (besides Clay) really done by getting to "do their own thing"? That being said, they REALLY screwed up Bo Bice's album.
> 
> Ok, there are 3 guys who are obviously at another level: Chris, Elliot, Taylor. There are 3 guys who deserve to continue: Bucky, Patrick, Ace. The others are just time filler. I don't think Bucky and/or Patrick will make it through to the final 12 though. I'm sure one or two of the "baby Rat Pack" kids will make it.
> 
> ...


very well said mask. its about time someone with some sense started posting about AI...i seriously can't believe that Eliott's performance is being so overlooked by you people...it was fantastic to say the least and i think he has the potential to be an amazing r&b artist...and i do think Ace should probably make it to the top 12 but let's be honest here folks...he sang a George Michaels song! his performance was solid but he's not even close to being the most talented of the guys, let alone the girls. don't forget that this isn't a modeling contest. Sway & Bobby were easily the two worst. i can't believe Sway made it through. i completely agree with this top 5 list also...if Katharine (drool), Eliott & Paris don't make it then something's very seriously wrong with America...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> Diana Degarmo sux.


Agreed. She was a terrible runner up by any definition.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

raysup said:


> very well said mask. its about time someone with some sense started posting about AI


Well that's certainly not very nice. Everyone has their own opinions. I for one, don't see the hotness factor in Katharine McPhee.


----------



## raysup (Feb 24, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Well that's certainly not very nice. Everyone has their own opinions. I for one, don't see the hotness factor in Katharine McPhee.


well then you my friend, are blind

the fact that she doesn't cake on makeup and is still naturally beautiful? her fantastic smile? playful attitude? great skin? beautiful singing voice?

oh and let's not forget her completely ridiculous rear end..lol 

what's not to like about her?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> I for one, don't see the hotness factor in Katharine McPhee.


I don't either.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

raysup said:


> well then you my friend, are blind


If you're going to say something like that please follow it up with one of these:   or  otherwise you come off looking like a jerk.

I thought Katharine made a fool of herself at the end of the girl's show when she was all blabbing away and acting like an airhead. And then she made a comment about her rear end . . .


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I guess I'm going to have to post this here too:










We all have different taste, but I don't remember another Idol contestant that even comes close. She is kind of wacky, but I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> I guess I'm going to have to post this here too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lisa Wilson was hotter but she couldn't sing worth a damn.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> I guess I'm going to have to post this here too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wacky is fun until she's boiled your pet bunny and tries to stab you while you sleep.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Katherine is a pretty girl and can sing, but she definitely has a spaz-factor!  

It will be interesting to see how much more of her personality comes out as the competition goes along.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, none of the girls are ugly. Each is attractive in her own way, which is probably the reason why they have gotten as far as they have, talent aside. At the same time none of them are really great beauties either. It's a certainty that some of them have better style and can present themselves better than the others, but on the whole I think they are evenly matched in the looks department.

What's going to set these girls apart is their image, which is a combination of Style and Personality(Revealed on TV, that is). That's going to make them memorable and someone we will all want to vote for. Unfortunately the voting now is really much of a geographic thing as people vote for the hometown/area kid. People from those areas with more than one contestant will drop quickly as the votes are split, unless they appeal to a broad demographic. 

I suspect too that regardless of performance Bucky will be going home soon since the area of the country he comes from is poorly populated and I have already seen one comment in this forum about his accent. Most american's aren't going to identify with him as a result.

Being from Bucky's area, I have seen quite a bit of discrimination based on southern accents in my lifetime since people sometimes mistake me for a non-native. (Too much TV when I was young so my accent is less pronounced, I guess.) 

I'm not complaining as I think that as good as Bucky is, several people are better and my wife and I decided years ago to vote for the best one, regardless of region/orientation/sex/race. Our current favorite is Taylor Hicks.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Stormspace said:


> Well, none of the girls are ugly. Each is attractive in her own way, which is probably the reason why they have gotten as far as they have, talent aside. At the same time none of them are really great beauties either.


Like I said, different taste. I think Katharine is a great beauty and I think a few of the women aren't attractive at all. One of the women looks like Evander Holyfield with a wig on.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

DLiquid said:


> Like I said, different taste. I think Katharine is a great beauty and I think a few of the women aren't attractive at all. One of the women looks like Evander Holyfield with a wig on.


If she wins, she'll be the prettiest winner so far, but a couple of other girls in the competition qualify for that as well.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Evenly matched in the looks department?? Kinnik and Mandissa are about as good-looking as nanny mcphee, kelly tickler, and ayla huffington?? No way.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Evenly matched in the looks department?? Kinnik and Mandissa are about as good-looking as nanny mcphee, kelly tickler, and ayla huffington?? No way.


LOL! I didn't say they were my type. At the risk of sounding like a pig there are several girls whose body type leaves alot to be desired, but are pleasant to look at when the camera does a close up on them.(Except Ayla) Mandisa has a certain style about her that's attractive in a way, but for me I like riding on the same side of the airplane with my women if you get my meaning.


----------



## raysup (Feb 24, 2006)

Katharine is more naturally beautiful than maybe any female ever on American Idol....and i don't think she's a wack job, she's just genuinely very excited about being here and she shows that...i could be wrong but isn't she the only female who cried tears of joy when she found out that she had made it into hollywood? actually kellie pickler cried too, but either way they're both gorgeous, in different ways...there was just something about Katharine that mesmerized me when she performed. i'm pretty sure it was the notes she hit on the money closing out her song...just oustanding.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Actually, Paris cried, too. She actually fell down coming out the door and the door smacked her in the head. But she didn't care cause she was too happy.


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

I went back and watched the performances again and I have to say Elliot was by far the best. Not one missed note, perfect runs, he is my new fav. Not the best looking dude so that will probably hurt him but I was extremely impressed.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Both movie & album tanked. Then there's the fact that he disappeared from the public eye four years ago and has become synonymous with the word Loser.


Except people will just remember him as that loser because his name is too difficult to pronounce or say, making it a bad synonym.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bigcb37 said:


> I went back and watched the performances again and I have to say Elliot was by far the best. Not one missed note, perfect runs, he is my new fav. Not the best looking dude so that will probably hurt him but I was extremely impressed.


I saw them show one of his earlier performances and checked him again, I still don't get it. I think he is very average. Will be interesting to see how things progress. But he is the only of the top canidates I don't get, and it has nothing to do with looks for me, I just don't think his voice is that strong.


----------

